# PERU | Projects & Construction



## ANTAURO (May 27, 2012)

*Republic  Of Peru*










Area: 1.285.216,20 km²

Capital: Lima

Administrative divisions: 24 departments and a cosntitucional province callao, tumbes, piura, lambayeque, cajamarca, la libertad, ancash, lima, ica, arequipa, moquegua, tacna, puno, cusco, mother of god, ayacucho, apurimac, huancavelica, junin, pasco, huanuco, St martin, ucayali, amazonas, tumbes

Population: 30.165.000 (2011)

Official language: Spanish

location of the country in the world: South America

Government: Constitutional republic democratic​


----------



## ANTAURO (May 27, 2012)

*LIMA | built the first rascacielo of lima

*CAREER IN HEIGHT. Brecia group will build the first Lima the Brescia group obarrio skyscraper will be built which will ultimately be the tallest building in the Peru: a corporate 45-story tower. The building will be placed in the quadrant of the Javier Prado and Paseo de la República avenues on the ground where currently building residential Limatambo - famous for its old Coca-Cola poster in the roof - is located. Thus continues the competition to build the tallest building in the country in that quadrant of St Isidro.

This magazine had already advanced about the possibility of the Brescia Group built a tower in this area (be 1301), since already not are renewing contracts of rent to tenants of that building, designed by architect Enrique Seoane between 1953 and 1954.

He also speculated with the possibility of Rímac insurance is located in that area. In this regard, sources of high credibility who preferred to remain anonymous commented Rimac clinches the first 20 floors of this building, whose investment could exceed US$ 80 million. Contacted the general manager of the insurer, Rafael Venegas, who said that no official version that there are there, for the moment, several projects underway. He said that Rimac needs 25,000 m2 for offices.

link









_render possible_





​


----------



## ANTAURO (May 27, 2012)

*LIMA | jesus maria underground Mall

*GIANFRANCO DI NEGRI
Our capital will have an underground Mall. Space is intended not only to a group of stores various items and services, but also to leisure, and will be located under the Park of democracy, in the avenida Salaverry, head of the Hospital Rebagliati, in Jesús María.
The concept that can be handled is a Strip Center; i.e., a commercial complex with cafes, pharmacies, laundry, clothing stores and other businesses seeking the main needs of nearby residents.
Grow down

The establishment, which will be called "Centre commercial Plaza democracy", will be built in an area of seven thousand square meters, it will have three levels and will have capacity for 500 parking lots. You are joined with a portion of the Park Próceres where there will be a special play area for children, revealed Ocrospoma.
The most striking attraction of the Mall, at the visual level, will be the pool of powerful stream that passes through illuminate the three levels of the Mall and goes up to the top, where the Park is located as you can see in the video that accompanies this report.
Terms and benefits
Mayor Ocrospoma pointed out that it is in the phase of public interest. "What comes now is the payment of the investor and the call and competition." "There is interest groups", he said.
Also, Ocrospoma ensures that the mall will enhance this part of the district and attract tourism. In addition, it is one of the key points of attraction in the path avenida Salaverry, who also will be remodeled.
"This project will enable to enhance the entire area and there will be not only economic gains for the district, but also for neighbors, and to the same Park, which will be much more modern," it ruled.





































LINK





​


----------



## ANTAURO (May 27, 2012)

*LIMA | sky condos *






































Located on a privileged area of the City of Lima and with views towards the golf course, we sought to create an icon for the future, a new luxury housing concept in Latin America; combining the idea of incorporating the exterior space to the interior life of the apartments and creating a new relation between public and private areas.

We wanted to get away from the traditional tower; instead of piling up a series of identical apartments, we created three types that adjust to different necessities; each one with a clear individuality using the privative exterior spaces as our main core.

We believe that an apartment shouldn’t lack exterior spaces; this is why our main space in each apartment is the exterior public area which contains the pool and a series of terraces that bring dynamism to the whole tower. These terraces fill the apartment with natural light and create a game of lights and shadows.

The 20 floor tower has a facade that is mainly transparent allowing the integration of the building to the exterior; generating crossed ventilation and natural lighting in all the spaces without sacrificing the privacy inside the apartments. 

The floor plan is open looking for a transparency all along the plot and generating the sensation that the apartments are suspended.

link


----------



## ANTAURO (May 27, 2012)

*LIMA | refurbishment of headquarters san martin*

These are the renders (even their finishes at the 100% unofficial) of what will be the new towers where headquarters San Martin was located, the ground was purchased in the year 2010 and expected the start of construction to begin at year's end

The real estate section indicates that the tallest Tower will be approximately 60 floors.



















Architect: Jean Nouvel. the father of French architecture

link
​


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

nice what is current tallest building in peru?


----------



## ANTAURO (May 27, 2012)

*Mother of God | bilinghusrt bridge *

Progress of the construction of which will be more Peru long suspension bridge




















progress




























link


----------



## vraem (Oct 30, 2012)

*build mega convention at sea of La Punta, Callao*










Style of the infrastructure in the Emirate of Dubai, the project will win 100 hectares of the sea in the area known as the wetland grit, and will include, in addition to the mega convention, an exhibition area, an indoor exhibition space , a water sports center and hotels.

In addition, the Bill provides that the area hosts a shopping center, an aquarium, a museum, a new pier and a marina, a pier for ferry, a botanical garden, forest and provides for the recovery of the Real Felipe Fortress.


----------



## vraem (Oct 30, 2012)

*LIMA | REGENERATION COSTA VERDE*


















Also rehabilitate 115,000 meters square of pavement about 4.5 kilometers stretch between San Miguel one-Magdalena. In statement, the municipality of Lima announced that geogrids placed 850 meters to prevent landslide and 2,400 meters of wire mesh security against falling rocks.








They also reported the installation of 2,400 meters of wire mesh security against falling rocks.


----------



## vraem (Oct 30, 2012)

tita01 said:


> nice what is current tallest building in peru?


IS THIS

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1462648


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

OH! great thread! Is nice to see the projects of peru in the international thread 





vraem said:


> *LIMA | REGENERATION COSTA VERDE*


who is gonna use this stairs?? haha

I think is not a good design...


----------



## vraem (Oct 30, 2012)

LIMA | Central Tower | 22 fl. | Pro​

renders supposed



















LAND AREA: 4,935 m2.
Area: 40,000 m2.

The third level will have:
a foyer
fitness area
Lounge-Bar
Semi-private rooms
Free Tables
Conference Rooms.
Service Areas

The building will have LEED LIGHTING.​


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*“Universidad del Pacifico” Branch Office / Metropolis*

*Architects: *Metropolis
*Location:* Lima, Peru
*Project Year:* 2012
*Project Area:* 17,000 sqm
*Photographs:* Juan Solano

*Source: *www.archdaily.com


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## churrito (Aug 28, 2013)

*LIMA l Edificio Lux l 33p l Pro*





































http://www.inmobiliari.com.pe/residencial/lux/


----------



## Denia (Jan 1, 2011)

tita01 said:


> nice what is current tallest building in peru?


Go to:


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1333189&page=157


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

please, post more things!! I know in your country there are lot of projects and projects under construction


----------



## daneo (Jun 16, 2008)

Nothing happening in Arequipa?


----------



## al_7heaven (Nov 19, 2007)

daneo said:


> Nothing happening in Arequipa?


...there are two skyscrapers under construction:



















...some residencial buildings:





































...and Peru's largest urban bridge(length: 562 meters, height: 40 meters):














































...a renovated airport:
















































...and a new airport terminal will be built the next year:




























...also the Minister of Transport is planning the metro monorail for the city:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ amazing!!!


the airport seems beautiful!!



do you have pictures of the advances of the project in the river of Lima??


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Post deleted.


----------

